# SKS Bike Marathon Sundern am 28.04.2018



## Dumbledore1005 (2. April 2018)

Hey @All:
Wer von Euch ist noch in Sundern dabei?
Ich hab letztes Jahr den Startplatz von @Eddigofast bekommen, und bin somit zum ersten Mal einen Bikemarathon mitgefahren. Es hat total viel Spaß gemacht, und die Orga war top.

Danach hab ich mich dann noch in Neheim angemeldet, das war aber Sterben mit Anlauf, weil von Anfang bis Ende ein Gewitter gewütet hat. 

Dieses Jahr saß ich bei Anmeldungsbeginn für Sundern vor meinem Läppi und hab mich direkt wieder angemeldet. Ich fahr den Funmarathon.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (2. April 2018)

Hier, ich, werde wohl auch dabei sein. Nach einigen Auftritten auf der Kurzstrecke die Premiere bei den großen Jungs und Mädels  Schauen wir mal, wie das wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (2. April 2018)

Werde damit dort um 10:45 Uhr an den Start gehen...


----------



## C-Schicht (6. April 2018)

Endura" data-source="post: 15181154"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Werde damit dort um 10:45 Uhr an den Start gehen...


Damit hast du schon am Start gewonnen.

PS: ich werde auch mal mein Glück versuchen aber nur als Fun-Fahrer.


----------



## Ravega (21. April 2018)

Jemand heute zufällig bei der Trainingsrunde in Sundern gewesen?
Streckenbeschaffenheit wäre wichtig, z.B. ob irgendwo neu (grob) geschottert wurde?
Wäre eine wichtige Info für die Reifenwahl.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Info!!
Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (21. April 2018)

Musste heute arbeiten, wäre gern bei der Streckenbesichtigung dabei gewesen.


----------



## chicken07 (22. April 2018)

Kann nur von der 30 km-Runde berichten. Einige Streckenteile sind im Zuge einer Flurbereinigung LKW-fest gemacht, also verbreitert und neu geschottert worden. Da die Strecke teilweise nun richtige Waldautobahn ist, hat man an drei, vier Stellen neue Trails eingebaut, die richtig Bock machen. Insgesamt sind die Wege größtenteils in nem sehr guten Zustand, recht trocken momentan. Hoffen wir mal, dass es bis Samstag nicht mehr zu viel schüttet, dann ist alles gut. Sonst könnte es an einigen Stellen wieder ne schöne Schlammschlacht werden...


----------



## Ravega (22. April 2018)

chicken07 schrieb:


> Einige Streckenteile sind im Zuge einer Flurbereinigung LKW-fest, also verbreitert und neu geschottert worden.


Hey, vielen Dank für die Info!
Ist der Schotter wenigstens befestigt/platt gefahren, oder nur locker aufgetragen, denn dann wird's schon mal kritisch für die Reifen(flanken)?
Müsste ich evtl. noch wechseln.


chicken07 schrieb:


> Da die Strecke teilweise nun richtige Waldautobahn ist, hat man an drei, vier Stellen neue Trails eingebaut, die richtig Bock machen.


DAS liest man doch gerne!
Hoffe die sind aber so breit, dass man evtl. noch überholen kann? Nicht jeder Starter in Sundern ist ja unbedingt "trailerfahren", da könnte es schon mal zu Staus kommen.


----------



## chicken07 (23. April 2018)

Ravega schrieb:


> Hey, vielen Dank für die Info! Ist der Schotter wenigstens befestigt/platt gefahren, oder nur locker aufgetragen, denn dann wird's schon mal kritisch für die Reifen(flanken)? Müsste ich evtl. noch wechseln.



Ganz überwiegend gut planiert. Sollte eigentlich laufen. Beim Training gab es m.W. keinen einzigen Plattfuß.



> DAS liest man doch gerne! Hoffe die sind aber so breit, dass man evtl. noch überholen kann? Nicht jeder Starter in Sundern ist ja unbedingt "trailerfahren", da könnte es schon mal zu Staus kommen.



Bei den ersten trailigen Abschnitten ist das nach meiner Erinnerung der Fall. Gegen Ende sind zwei recht schmale Stellen dabei (z.T. uphill), da wird's mit Überholen schwer.


----------



## Ravega (23. April 2018)

@chicken07 
Alles klar. Vielen Dank für die Info!!


----------



## Thomas B. (25. April 2018)

Ich bin so aufregend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (26. April 2018)

Jedenfalls brauchen wir vorher die Bikes nicht zu putzen, hat die Woche ja doch ganz ordentlich geregnet.....
Zum Glück soll es am Wochenende halbwegs trocken bleiben, denn so eine top organisierte Veranstaltung hat Sonne verdient!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (26. April 2018)

Nicht nur die Veranstaltung hat Sonne verdient, ICH auch


----------



## mistermoo (26. April 2018)

Nach der Wiesen/Feldeinfahrt am Sportplatz ist ja jedes Jahr Schotter bisher gewesen. Die Pannen-Foto-Stelle für Racing Ralph und Rocket Ron Fahrer...


----------



## Byleist (27. April 2018)

Hab vorhin meine Nummer abgeholt, wohne nur knapp 20 Auto-Minuten weg, wenn es Nachts nicht regnet, wird es schön. Nur relativ frisch ist es morgens. [emoji3]

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eddigofast (28. April 2018)

Die Ergebnisse sind Online: http://my5.raceresult.com/88771/?lang=de


----------



## Endura (29. April 2018)

Mal wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung - Strecke war sehr gut fahrbar und die Lauf Forks Trail Racer hat einen super Job gemacht. Für mich kamen die 100km diesmal zu früh in der Saison, war schon sehr heftig. Das wohltemperierte Veltins Malz im Ziel schmeckte so gut wie nie und ich habe sogar noch den Bus nach Sundern erwischt - am Ende des Tages ein sehr schönes Rennen!
Bilder folgen sobald sportograf geliefert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C-Schicht (29. April 2018)

Morgen,
War wieder mal Mega Geil!
Leider auch einige Unfälle gesehen was für die Betroffenen sehr sehr Schade und Ärgerlich ist... sowie  einige Plattfüße...

Sonst Top
Der Veranstallter hat auch zum Vergleich der letzten Jahre gut aufgerüstet.
Nutrixxion Stand am Start.. Klar Kaffee/Brötchen usw..

Am Ziel noch eine Verpflegungsstelle(Riegel,Bananen und Getränke)  sehr gut... 
Zum allgemeinen Essen/Trinken (im Ziel) gab es noch Kartoffel mit Quark, Nudeln und Pommes/Wurst/Kuchen... Bierstand war auch da..
Cooles Shirt wie ich finde...

Bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## C-Schicht (29. April 2018)

Endura" data-source="post: 15232431"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> die Lauf Forks Trail Racer hat einen super Job gemacht.
> .



DITO meine lief auch Perfekt.
Habe doch die ein oder andere Lauf Gabel an den Bikes gesehen.... Bin mal gespannt ob noch jemand was dazu schreibt..


----------



## Ravega (29. April 2018)

Mal wieder eine top organisierte Veranstaltung - wie jedes Jahr! Ein Dank an den Veranstalter und den vielen Helferlein.
Wetter top, Streckenverhältnisse top, die etwas geänderte Streckenführung mit den zusätzlichen Trails......hmmm.

Ich weiß, viele schreien danach, speziell in Sundern. Aber, was nützen einem die paar Meter Trails, wenn es sich staut, man nicht überholen kann? Ganz ehrlich, ich brauche es bei diesem Marathon nicht. Gibt nur Stress und unnötige, nicht ganz unkritische Überholmanöver. Bisher war Sundern dafür bekannt, dass man auch relativ problemlos aus einer hinteren Startgruppe starten kann, trotzdem sein Tempo (nach vorne) fährt, Feld sortiert sich ja schön auf der breiten langen Straße. Während des Marathons konnte man relativ problemlos überholen, auch später die Kurzstreckler, wo in Sundern auch immer viele "Beginner" dabei sind. Jeder fängt mal an und das ist auch gut so! Das war dieses Jahr nicht mehr ganz so chillig. Es gab oft vor und auf den neuen "Trails" Pöbeleien. Schade! Kennt man bisher von vielen anderen traillastigen Veranstaltungen zu genüge, in Sundern lief es bisher immer recht entspannt ab.

Also, ich persönlich hätte die paar Meter neuen Trails nicht gebraucht. Für mich zählt die Leistung die ich auf die Kette bringe, nicht ob ich mir mit einem Harakirimanöver vor der Einfahrt zum Trail noch ein paar Sekunden Vorsprung verschaffe. Oder mir laut pöbelnd den Weg frei brülle. Neee, so gerne ich auch Trails fahre, die Strecke hat mir persönlich die letzten Jahre besser gefallen. Wenn ich die Diskussionen über die Kurzstreckler dann im Zielbereich mitbekomme: "wenn die nicht gewesen wären, dann....", "so ein Mist, kommste nicht vorbei" usw.

Diese Diskussionen braucht diese tolle Veranstaltung nicht!!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. April 2018)

So, ich lebe auch wieder 
3:26 Stunden sind für mich für mein Debüt auf der 55er Runde eine gute Zeit, vor allem nach dem langen Winter. War alles drin. Schöne Anstiege (finden glaube ich wenige so cool wie ich  ), schnelle Abfahrten und so ein bisschen technischeres Gedöhne, schieben, umfallen am Bergsprint, ein Intelligenztest ("Links schieben, rechts fahren" oder war es andersrum?) und leider auch ein Defekt, wo ich traditionell viel Zeit verliere. Ich hatte aber nach einem kleinen Spaziergang ein nettes Duo aus den Niederlanden, die mir mit einer Pumpe (meine wollte nicht an dem Tag, keine Ahnung) ausgeholfen haben 

Die erste Verpflegung war irgendwie nicht so toll ausgestattet, war mir aber egal, ich hatte mir vorher eh schon mein Gel reingefahren. Die zweite nach der Wiesenabfahrt war aber top  Ansonsten habe ich mich nicht verfahren, die Beschilderung war also sehr gut 

Ich brauche diese Trails auch nicht. Ich war aber zum ersten Mal auf der 55er Runde, weshalb ich da jetzt nicht so mitreden kann. Ich werde jedenfalls wieder kommen und will die 3 Stunden-Marke nächstes Jahr knacken!

Die Bestof-Bilder vom Sportograf sind online.

Ich wünsche weiter angenehme Erholung und einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Duffy71 (29. April 2018)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich mich nicht verfahren, die Beschilderung war also sehr gut



Das stimmt! Die Beschilderung war sehr gut. Leider bringt das alles nichts wenn man zu dritt ein Rad repariert und dabei seine Jacke und Rucksack über die Schilder hängt. Hat mich fast 2 Kilometer Umweg gekostet inkl. bergauf schieben (weil seeehr steil).... Den blöden Kommentar (guck mal, da kommt noch Einer) hätten sich die drei allerdings schenken können .

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. April 2018)

Ich frag mich, wie man auf die Idee kommt, Schilder mit Klamotten zu überhängen. So doof kann man doch eigentlich nicht sein?


----------



## Duffy71 (29. April 2018)

Für mich war es ja einfach nur ärgerlich. Zumal die ja gesehen haben das da einige falsch abgebogen sind. Bei meiner Zeit machen es die 15 Minuten mehr auch nicht mehr aus. Wenn man aber Ambitionen hat kann das natürlich auch mal über Platzierungen entscheiden.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (29. April 2018)

Egal, ob man Ambitionen hat oder nicht. Es gehört sich einfach nicht, Klamotten über Wegmarkierungen zu hängen. Entweder waren die einfach Sch....., oder Dumm ohne Ende. 
Sportlich Fair war das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Endura (30. April 2018)

Die sportograf Fotos sind online - und bestellt


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (30. April 2018)

Auch bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (15. Oktober 2018)

Hat hier jemand nen Track aufgezeichnet? Bitte PM. Danke.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (16. Oktober 2018)

Hast Post


----------



## Lateralus (19. Oktober 2018)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Hast Post


Danke.


----------



## C-Schicht (27. Januar 2019)

Hey
Anmeldung läuft wieder!!!


----------



## Byleist (27. Januar 2019)

Schon erledigt


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (27. Januar 2019)

Ich auch


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (27. Januar 2019)

Ich verzichte dieses Jahr mal


----------



## fauXpa5 (30. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich überlege dieses Jahr mitzufahren (wurde gestern Abend darauf angesprochen). Ohne Ambitionen auf der 30km Strecke. Marathon ist eigentlich nicht mein Ding, was die Grundidee und Art der Strecke angeht. Bin eher der Genusstourenfahrer mit möglichst viel technisch und bergab. 30km sollten aber kein Problem sein und mir kommt es nur auf Ankommen und unterwegs Spaß haben an. Ich wäre der 3. im Bunde, falls ich mich anmelde.

Habe bisher 0 Rennerfahrung. Auch wenn man in der Fun Kategorie an den Start geht sollte man aber m.E. ein grundlegendes Wissen über so eine Veranstaltung haben (Ankunft, Organisation, Ablauf, Verhaltensregeln etc.). Kann mir jemand evtl. diesbezüglich Tipps geben bzw. hat einen hilfreichen Link?

Wenn ich es richtig sehe müsste ich mich dann wohl in der Kategorie FunMarathon 30km anmelden und im Formular "Hobbyfahrer" ankreuzen? Und mit Handicap ist eine Behinderung gemeint?

Vielen Dank im Voraus. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja

EDIT: Habe gerade die Ausschreibung für 2019 gefunden. Teilweise wird dort etwas auf meine Fragen eingegangen. Zumindest was den Ablauf angeht.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (30. Januar 2019)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> EDIT: Habe gerade die Ausschreibung für 2019 gefunden. Teilweise wird dort etwas auf meine Fragen eingegangen. Zumindest was den Ablauf angeht.


Welche Fragen sind denn unbeantwortet? Die Strecke ist recht einfach zu fahren und eher was für Heizer. Beim Blick auf das Höhenprofil siehst du, dass es auf den letzten Kilometern nicht mehr so kletterlastig ist. Ich empfehle als Einsteiger, dass man zum Renntag eine 2,5 - 3 Stunden-Tour fahren können sollte (für *Sorglosigkeit*, was die Rennbelastung angeht). Ansonsten einfach mal im Tourentempo mitrollen. Handicap ist für Menschen mit Behinderung, genau.
Start und Ziel ist an verschiedenen Orten, es gibt aber einen kostenlosen Busshuttle. Am Start gibt es ein Häuschen mit den Startunterlagen. Verhaltensregeln... Überholmanöver ansagen, wenn es eng wird. Da es für dich eher nicht um den Sieg geht,  kannst du das Thema aber auch entspannt angehen. Schnellere von hinten (Richtung Rennende wird der FunMarathon mit dem Rest des Feldes zusammengeführt) müssen sich ihren Weg eben suchen und werden den wohl finden 
Ansonsten locker bleiben und sich das Ganze mall anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluxxxxxx (30. Januar 2019)

Wie Race Kralle schon schrieb: gegen Ende treffen die Strecken aufeinander. Da es bei den vorderen Fahrern eventuell um Platzierung geht, solltest Du nicht im Weg stehen! Hier hilft es manchmal, nicht auf der Idealspur zu fahren. Ansonsten solltest Du aufpassen, in den ersten Kilometern auf Asphalt nicht zu überpacen. Gerade auf der 30 Kilometerstrecke wird da vorne ordentlich Stoff gegeben. Und das steckt an!


----------



## fauXpa5 (31. Januar 2019)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Welche Fragen sind denn unbeantwortet?



Ich bedanke mich schon mal bei euch beiden. Was mir spontan noch so einfällt:

- Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich auch mit Rucksack oder Hüfttasche fahren kann, damit ich ein wenig Verpflegung und Ersatzteile mitnehmen kann und auch sollte. Oder ist das nicht nötig? (ist natürlich subjektiv, aber die Erfahrungen mit Verpflegung würden mich interessieren)
- Wenn man den FunMarathon um 11:15 Uhr fährt, muss man dann auch ab 09:45 Uhr in der Startaufstellung (im jeweiligen Block je nach Startnr.) rumstehen?
- In dem Zusammenhang: Wann sollte man denn dort eintrudeln damit man früh genug ist, nichts verpasst und keine Hektik aufkommt?
- Wenn ich mir den Tag so vorstelle, würde ich mal in etwa so planen: ca. 9 Uhr Ankunft, Startnummer besorgen und befestigen, Bike nochmal kurz checken (keine Steckachse vergessen oder so  ), Outfit checken und anziehen+Verpflegung/Ersatzteile, dann je nach Uhrzeit in die Startaufstellung und dann irgendwann los. Streckenführung soll ja gut beschildert sein, wie ich lese. Irgendwann überrunden einen dann die Raketen und sobald man den Zieleinlauf sieht dorthin, dazu eine Frage:
- muss ich am Ziel stehen bleiben, damit der Transponder gescannt werden kann oder einfach durchs Ziel fahren und es wird automatisch gemessen?

Weiter mit dem Ablauf: nach dem Ziel mit den Kollegen mitm Bierchen anstoßen und duschen? Im Anschluss Finishershirt abholen und Siegerehrung angucken?

- Die aufgeführten Duschen befinden sich am Ziel oder muss man da noch irgendwo hin und bekommt man da überhaupt eine freie Dusche oder kann man sich das sparen?
- Bierchen und Verpflegung befindet sich am Ziel oder am Startgelände? Sollte man also vom Ziel so schnell wie möglich den Shuttle (oder das eigene dort geparkte Auto) zum Startgelände nehmen?



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist recht einfach zu fahren und eher was für Heizer. Beim Blick auf das Höhenprofil siehst du, dass es auf den letzten Kilometern nicht mehr so kletterlastig ist. Ich empfehle als Einsteiger, dass man zum Renntag eine 2,5 - 3 Stunden-Tour fahren können sollte (für *Sorglosigkeit*, was die Rennbelastung angeht). Ansonsten einfach mal im Tourentempo mitrollen.



Die Strecke zu meistern sollte technisch kein Problem sein. Die Distanz sollte auch ohne großes Training gehen. Sind alle recht sportlich und kommen aber leider zu selten dazu. Bin im Dezember noch 3 Tage hintereinander auf Lanzarote insgesamt ca. 150km gefahren, wobei ich da auch manchmal mit den anderen mit dem E-Bike durchgetauscht habe. Bin aber auch schon einige 4 Stunden Touren ohne im Training gewesen zu sein gefahren. Das sollte bei normalem Tempo also reichen.



Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Ansonsten solltest Du aufpassen, in den ersten Kilometern auf Asphalt nicht zu überpacen. Gerade auf der 30 Kilometerstrecke wird da vorne ordentlich Stoff gegeben. Und das steckt an!



Danke für den Tipp, werde es ruhig angehen lassen. Obwohl wir wie beschrieben nur zum Spaß mitfahren, waren zumindest ich und mein Schwager auch mal Leistungssportler, da kann es auch mal zum Wettkampf werden.  Er hat aber auf jeden Fall mehr Power in der Lunge und in den Beinen, daher werde ich mich zügeln da mithalten zu wollen. Evtl. fahren wir die ganze Runde ja auch zusammen. Mal sehen wie es sich ergibt. Am Berg fahren wir normalerweise immer im eigenen Tempo, da zieht er meist davon.



Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Verhaltensregeln... Überholmanöver ansagen, wenn es eng wird. Da es für dich eher nicht um den Sieg geht,  kannst du das Thema aber auch entspannt angehen. Schnellere von hinten (Richtung Rennende wird der FunMarathon mit dem Rest des Feldes zusammengeführt) müssen sich ihren Weg eben suchen und werden den wohl finden
> Ansonsten locker bleiben und sich das Ganze mall anschauen.





Fluxxxxxx schrieb:


> Wie Race Kralle schon schrieb: gegen Ende treffen die Strecken aufeinander. Da es bei den vorderen Fahrern eventuell um Platzierung geht, solltest Du nicht im Weg stehen! Hier hilft es manchmal, nicht auf der Idealspur zu fahren.



Hab kein Problem damit den schnelleren den Vorzug zu geben. Aber es ist gut zu wissen, damit man sich nicht wundert wo die ganzen Raketen auf einmal herkommen. Bevor man hinterher aufgrund des Überraschungsmoment dann noch Fahrfehler begeht.


Ok, jetzt ist es hier etwas unstrukturiert geworden. Wie ihr seht bin ich einfach neugierig und gespannt. Ich denke ich werde mich gleich anmelden und dann sehen wir uns evtl. vor Ort. Könnt beim Überholen ja mal Hallo sagen 

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort soweit nochmal!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (31. Januar 2019)

@fauXpa5 
LOCKER BLEIBEN! 
Die Veranstaltung ist gut organisiert, das gibt alles kein Problem. Kümmere dich um dich, nur das kannst du beeinflussen. Dein Zeitplan sollte reichen, ob du am Start oder Ziel parkst, sollltest du dir vorher überlegen. Wenn du zeitlich gut klar kommst, kannst du auch zum Ziel fahren und dann warmradeln oder shuttlen. Unterlagen abholen, vielleicht ein paar Sachen am Start zum Ziel shuttlen lassen, kurz einrollen und dann in den Block. Ich würde mich beim 1. Rennen recht weit nach hinten stellen, überholen ist besser als überholt werden 
Nach dem Ziel rollst du einfach weiter. Gibt dann eine Linkskurve und dann hält man dich schon an, gibt dir ein Finishergetränk, keine Ahnung was, trinke ich nicht und ein Finishershirt, meine ich. Die Startnummer kannst du behalten, einen Transponder mit Rückgabe gibt es glaube ich nicht. Mach dir um die Organisation keine Gedanken, das passt alles oder sagt man dir dann. Mach dich nicht verrückt


----------



## bb1104 (4. Februar 2019)

Hi,hat jemand die 55 Runde aufgezeichnet?

Grüße


----------



## fauXpa5 (19. Februar 2019)

Ich überlege die runtergefahrenen Reifen am Hardtail durch Nobby Nic (vorne) und Racing Ralph (hinten; je nach Wetter auch NN hinten) zu ersetzen. Ich denke mit so einer Allround-Lösung sollte man in Sundern ganz gut klar kommen oder? Wetter kann man natürlich nicht vorhersagen jetzt, aber von der Streckenführung her ist dort kein ausgefallener Untergrund zu erwarten?!


----------



## Thomas B. (19. Februar 2019)

@bb1104 Hier ist meine 55km-Runde aus dem letzten Jahr, allerdings in miserabler Form, bitte nicht hauen. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/1536507974


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas B. (19. Februar 2019)

@fauXpa5 Ich finde die Strecke nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Mit einem NN vorn und RaRa hinten wird man das gut meistern können, auch wenn es etwas nass/matschig werden sollte.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (19. Februar 2019)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Ich überlege die runtergefahrenen Reifen am Hardtail durch Nobby Nic (vorne) und Racing Ralph (hinten; je nach Wetter auch NN hinten) zu ersetzen. Ich denke mit so einer Allround-Lösung sollte man in Sundern ganz gut klar kommen oder? Wetter kann man natürlich nicht vorhersagen jetzt, aber von der Streckenführung her ist dort kein ausgefallener Untergrund zu erwarten?!


Geht doch um nix, Reifenkombi sollte passen


----------



## Yoshi1911 (21. Februar 2019)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Ich überlege die runtergefahrenen Reifen am Hardtail durch Nobby Nic (vorne) und Racing Ralph (hinten; je nach Wetter auch NN hinten) zu ersetzen. Ich denke mit so einer Allround-Lösung sollte man in Sundern ganz gut klar kommen oder? Wetter kann man natürlich nicht vorhersagen jetzt, aber von der Streckenführung her ist dort kein ausgefallener Untergrund zu erwarten?!


Bin den SKS jetzt bereist 4 mal gefahren, und selbst bei schlechtesten Wetterverhältnissen bin ich den Problemlos mit RaRa vorne/ Thunderburt hinten gefahren. Strecke ist technisch recht anspruchslos, und wie viele Vorredner schon gesagt eher für Heizer. 
NoNi und Ähnliche Reifen würden da eher als Bremse fungieren.

Und btw. ist im schönen Sauerland immer "schönes" Wetter :-D


----------



## fauXpa5 (25. Februar 2019)

Yoshi1911 schrieb:


> Bin den SKS jetzt bereist 4 mal gefahren, und selbst bei schlechtesten Wetterverhältnissen bin ich den Problemlos mit RaRa vorne/ Thunderburt hinten gefahren. Strecke ist technisch recht anspruchslos, und wie viele Vorredner schon gesagt eher für Heizer.
> NoNi und Ähnliche Reifen würden da eher als Bremse fungieren.
> 
> Und btw. ist im schönen Sauerland immer "schönes" Wetter :-D


Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Da ich normalerweise nicht "Marathon" fahre und da ich vorhabe eine Kombination für die gesamte Saison zu fahren, werde ich vermutlich trotzdem beim NN/RaRa bleiben. Das scheint mir nach den Rückmeldungen hier schon in Ordnung zu sein. Dann werde ich in Sundern halt nur 2.


----------

